# Clomid & Age/How often



## johnmc (May 13, 2003)

Hi Guys.

Is there anyone that is approx 40+1or2 that has been using Clomid & if so how have you found it? The other part is anyone aware of how many time you can use Clomid? 

My girl Friend & I would love to have a child however she is 41 & has used Clomid previously when she was still with her soon to be Ex Husband( cheating BBBBBB) she has not used it for approx 4 years can anyone help.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi John

I am 36 and have just been presribed clomid. I have been fortunate in that I have suffered no side effects (as yet!). 

From the information I have read, the BNF (British National Formulary) recommend no more than 6 courses. They suggest that 3 courses should constitute an adequate trial. 

However, I have read that women have used clomid, with success, for up to 12 months.

I cannot find any link with age or with how long you should leave before taking clomid after previous courses. What I would say is that her GP would not have presribed the drug if there were any risks.

Your girlfriend should have her hormone levels checked at the begiining of her cycle (ie day 2-5) and again at day 21. Alternately, I know that some women have been scanned to check that they are ovulating mid cycle.

I will try and find out more information for you both.

Jeanette


----------



## johnmc (May 13, 2003)

Jeanette Thank You very much. We both would so much like to know as much as possible before using Clomid, I suppose we are trying to weigh up the benefits in using it or not.

  

john


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi John

Hope you are both well. I will find out some more info for you over the eweekend if you like.

Take care

Jeanette.


----------



## johnmc (May 13, 2003)

That Would be Great Thak You

John Take care
Speak Soon


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

i'd get an AMH test done - 59 pounds form the lister. anything less than 2.2 on the scale of 2.2 to 6.8 is a reason to get on with it ASAP adn go straight for IVF. i wasted so much time with IUI, Clomid adn tube investiagtions. dont make the same mistake at age 40.  very best of luck.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

anna the third said:


> i'd get an AMH test done - 59 pounds form the lister. anything less than 2.2 on the scale of 2.2 to 6.8 is a reason to get on with it ASAP adn go straight for IVF. i wasted so much time with IUI, Clomid adn tube investiagtions. dont make the same mistake at age 40. very best of luck.


*Hi Anna

This thread is almost 5 years old and the original poster only ever posted 3 messages on that day and never been on this website since.

Sorry, thought I'd mention it as it's an extremely old and inactive thread from May 2003 and you (and other members who see this thread) will probably not receive a response....just to make you aware when posting replies on old threads 

Take care
Natasha*


----------



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Anna  
Oops - I didn't read the date on that either before I scrolled down and added bubbles to you, and the original poster cos I saw you had none.  Doh!  
Katy x


----------

